# Has anyone tried the lo-carb diet to lose weight?



## 2nd Love (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have, how did it work out for you?

If you haven't, what's stopping you from trying?


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Aug 1, 2011)

I did the low carb diet back almost 10 yrs ago now and I lost about 50 lbs in about 4 months on a 100 carb a day diet.  The moment I quit eating low carb, the lbs came right on back!  So unless you are ready for a lifestyle change, it won't work for you. I'm insulin resistant, so I was on a much higher carb intake than most.  I guess most people are allowed 20 carbs a day!  That would take some real thinking on different types of meals and snacks.  I just can't imagine living on 20 carbs a day.  A sucking candy has 18 carbs in it!  Eat one of those and your day is about shot!  It's craziness and has been found to be unsafe b/c our bodies do need some fat in it. HTHs.


----------



## 2nd Love (Aug 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the low carb diet back almost 10 yrs ago now and I lost about 50 lbs in about 4 months on a 100 carb a day diet.  The moment I quit eating low carb, the lbs came right on back!  So unless you are ready for a lifestyle change, it won't work for you. I'm insulin resistant, so I was on a much higher carb intake than most.  I guess most people are allowed 20 carbs a day!  That would take some real thinking on different types of meals and snacks.  I just can't imagine living on 20 carbs a day.  A sucking candy has 18 carbs in it!  Eat one of those and your day is about shot!  It's craziness and has been found to be unsafe b/c our bodies do need some fat in it. HTHs.


 Wow! Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I have friends who are on the low-carb diet and it seems to be working out for them. They limit themselves to 50grams of carbs a day. That's as much as a typical burger you get from a fast food joint! But I can see how it all comes together, if you take out the bread or carbs, you take out a lot of the calories.

I agree it is very difficult to sustain and it really isn't a diet, its a lifestyle change. It forces you to think about what you're eating all the time.


----------



## Andi (Aug 2, 2011)

IÂ´m a sugar junkie who was always hungry while snacking all day. I am naturally slim, but I felt like I was getting bloated after big meals, especially ones high in carbs. And I noticed that I always overate when a meal was high in carbs, which I loved of course. Who doesnÂ´t love pasta, fries etc, right?

In the beginning, there was a huge adjustment period where I just didnÂ´t know what do eat if I couldnÂ´t have carbs. Looking back, I ate a whole ton of simple carbs and wasnÂ´t even aware of it. 

After that period was over I have been finding it very easy to stick to this way of eating. I eat moderately low carb (not counting calories or grams of carbs, because that has always seemed a bit extreme to me, especially since I donÂ´t need to lose weight) 70% of the time.

Now that itÂ´s like 2nd nature to me, I donÂ´t get hungry as often, I`m rarely ever bloated and I overeat less often. I feel like I eat much healthier, and I feel great!

I eat twice as much veggies now, mainly because I couldnÂ´t eat the usual side dishes (pasta, rice etc) anymore....so for me, the higher vegetable intake is another huge plus for my overall health!


----------



## 2nd Love (Aug 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IÂ´m a sugar junkie who was always hungry while snacking all day. I am naturally slim, but I felt like I was getting bloated after big meals, especially ones high in carbs. And I noticed that I always overate when a meal was high in carbs, which I loved of course. Who doesnÂ´t love pasta, fries etc, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story Andi! I know resisting that sweet dessert after a big carby meal is often hard to do. I don't think anyone can resist a fry unless you're diabetic (where it's life threatening).

Sugar is the most simplest wasteful carb there is and I believe cutting that out is key and then all that bread. The low-carb diet definitely is a life style change because of what you mentioned, eating more veggies and passing on most rice/bread/pasta.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been wanting to try this but omg  it would be so hard for me lol


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Aug 2, 2011)

@Bonnie---It's not hard to follow once you start it.  I thought the same thing prior to me starting the lifestyle change.  But once I started I was looking up recipes online and asking around at work and just using my own knowledge.  I love my veggies, even before my lifestyle change.  And even though I'm no longer on low carb, I still love my veggies!  I love hard boiled eggs.  A sandwich with only one piece of low carb bread or eating a low carb tortialla.  I ate lots of salads, especially chicken ceasar salads.  I even at low carb ice cream.  I loved eating green olives as snacks and pickles for snacks.  Lots of string cheese and fruit with cottage cheese.  And I had tons of recipes for dinners.  It's rather interesting that this thread popped up today b/c I was just thinking about changing my lifestyle again.  I've been bed ridden for the past 6-7yrs and the weight has added up.  So I need to do something.  And just my lifestyle change will make a big difference in how I look and feel.  Good luck to those who are getting ready to make the plunge.  I think this next weekend that we make a grocery list and change my lifestyle.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 2, 2011)

Two years ago I tried the Adkins Diet.

I ate three meals a day consisting of 4-6 oz of protein or 3 eggs, some chese, and green vegetables.

Snacks were vegs and small amount of protein.

I had coffee/tea with cream and splenda

And I drank lots of water and diet pop.

Fats like olive oil, butter, and mayo are fine

I quickly lost all cravings for sugar as I was not eating any starches - breads, rice, pasta

Absolutely no fruits or sugar

I lost close to 40 pounds in about 6 months.

The down side:

It is that it can be very boring, and eating out can be very tricky - need to plan ahead.

Also, be prepared for CONSTIPATION!

Eat lots of vegetables, drink at least 2 litres of water a day, take a couple of stool softeners daily, as well.


----------



## Andi (Aug 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2nd Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story Andi! I know resisting that sweet dessert after a big carby meal is often hard to do. I don't think anyone can resist a fry unless you're diabetic (where it's life threatening).
> ...


 My husband is a type 1 diabetic, so weÂ´re living a healthy lifestyle together. Whenever we have something with simple carbs, we fully enjoy it, but we know itÂ´s a special treat and never a regular thing.


----------



## 2nd Love (Aug 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wanting to try this but omg  it would be so hard for me lol


You should try it because honestly, I think its the only diet or lifestyle change that works. As MakeupofDesire says, you can do it! There are some things you have to give up on but it is not that hard if you make your own lunches and dinners. Eating out is the most trickiest part of the diet because you're surrounded by delicious carbs.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 7, 2011)

I follow a high protein diet, and am allowed a very small portion of carbs. Honestly, not eating carbs is the easiest part. Building new eating habits is the hardest. I do feel less bloated, i would say even less nauseous while digesting, when i don't eat more than two slices of bread or a few spoons of pasta/rice.... I am allowed a large portion of vegetables so i'm not hungry.

I would also add that the time when you eat carbs matters. Late at night, give it up. At lunch, you will have the whole afternoon to burn the energy, and for sports, eating a plate of pasta the day before is beneficial.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Me. Me. Me.

I'm lo carbing RIGHT now...

Mmmmmmm.... 6oz of grilled chicken with french cut green beans!! YUM!!

I have a wedding in November with a bridal shower in October and possibly the bachelorette party during Halloween - so, you know I want to be a sexy witch! LOL!

I gained 20lbs after an injury left me depressed and immobile.  Well, not really immobile, just with limited movement.  So, its time to take those 20 back. Woohooo!


----------



## 2nd Love (Aug 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I follow a high protein diet, and am allowed a very small portion of carbs. Honestly, not eating carbs is the easiest part. Building new eating habits is the hardest. I do feel less bloated, i would say even less nauseous while digesting, when i don't eat more than two slices of bread or a few spoons of pasta/rice.... I am allowed a large portion of vegetables so i'm not hungry.
> 
> I would also add that the time when you eat carbs matters. Late at night, give it up. At lunch, you will have the whole afternoon to burn the energy, and for sports, eating a plate of pasta the day before is beneficial.


 Very true, that's how Michael Phelps can keep winning gold medals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You go girl! When did you start? Did you take any before and after photos or will you be doing that? If you stick to it, I believe you can take those 20 back with ease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 9, 2011)

I run a keto diet whenever I cut for events or for summer. It's the fastest way to shed body fat without losing too much muscle mass. I drop down to about 7.5% body fat during ketosis. The first few days are tough but after that you have surprisingly more energy and never feel bloated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also if you're trying to slim down in a hurry, an EC stack works the best along with daily cardio.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, be prepared for CONSTIPATION!



Fiber supplement's are almost a must, it's hard to get even close to enough fiber with just greens.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 9, 2011)

With a keto diet, I understand it is high fat, medium protein and low carbs.

I was curious what types of fats you would consume if you needed to eat 600+ daily.

I'd certainly consider this diet but I'm having trouble with what fats I should consume - saturated, polyunsatuarted, etc.

step by step keto diet plan:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=36497&amp;page=1

Also, are you referring to stackers?  aspirin, codeine and ephidrine?

Thanks


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2nd Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Instead of going the no carb route I've decided to work out more than 1 day a week for the first time in like 8 years lmao.  I've been actually doing it everyday for the past 4 days too and I feel a lot better already


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 10, 2011)

I would eat 1g of protein per lb of body weight, most my fats came from meats (salmon, steak, bacon). I would also eat coconut oil, flax oil, and fish oils. Cheese is also another thing you can eat, sometimes I would wrap lettuce around a bunch of bacon and cheese and eat it like a burrito  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made sure to have about 30g of fiber everyday as well and drank about 2 gallons of water a day.

With the EC stack just take the bronkaid and caffeine, the aspirin barely has any effect and isn't worth the side affects. *edited by mod* has the directions, make sure to monitor your heart rate!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SQOATZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would wrap lettuce around a bunch of bacon and cheese and eat it like a burrito  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



mmm I've been doing that for a couple years with turkey and cheese...it's so yummy lol


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 10, 2011)

it's probably the only thing i like about a low carb diet.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 10, 2011)

Nooo.... not true.

Every diet is different.  

The one I did was high in protein and VERY lo in carb - the only fat was from the proteins (steak, fish, chicken, tuna, etc). Only certain fruits and veggies made the cut too.

I was hard in the beginning, but like SQOATZ said, after the 3rd or 4th day you feel amazing.



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With a keto diet, I understand it is high fat, medium protein and low carbs.
> 
> I was curious what types of fats you would consume if you needed to eat 600+ daily.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 10, 2011)

I did Adkins for several months, a year ago. Definately all protein, fats from the protein, and minimal carbs.

But a keto diet is not the same thing.

I think he was referring to the keto diet - similar to the one I posted the link.

Maybe he will respond again, to my post.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe he will respond again, to my post.



Just maybe... My response was deleted, probably due to a link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 10, 2011)

It was! I'll try and fix it.



> Originally Posted by *SQOATZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just maybe... My response was deleted, probably due to a link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 10, 2011)

The link I found came from bodybuilding.com

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=36497&amp;page=1&amp;CJAID=10409402&amp;CJPID=4032579

I'm quite curious about keto diet as I only knew athletes that used it.

It's the fat consumption that I don't really understand I guess.

As an example, would boxers use it to lose weight fast to reach a class, then eat normal after a bout?


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 10, 2011)

It basically turns your body into a fat burning machine. During cuts, I would cycle carbs or do keto with carb up weekends to help preserve muscle, it would only take me about 2 days to get back into ketosis so it wasn't really a big deal.

The bb.com link is a great start to learning about keto. The keto section is also very helpful, especially the recipes!

What's confusing about the fats part? 

Cutting for sports is completely different, to reach a class you go through tons of stuff. The last week is hell &gt;.&lt; 

Oh btw, after my first week in ketosis I drop about 10lbs.


----------



## Shaylynn (Aug 11, 2011)

My mother did. She lost 30 pounds in under a year.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 11, 2011)

I think I was confused with the fat info because I was reading info from different sites.

One would be just like Adkins, which I have been successful with.

And another said to eat so many protein calories, so many fat calories, and so many carb calories.

I wasn't sure if this meant to eat additional olive oil or butter - or to eat proteins that contain a lot of fat (peanut butter as example) to increase fat intake.

Anyways, hope this makes sense.

Do you have another site to recommend, regarding keto diets.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

The protein/fat/carb macros depend on your weight and metabolism, it's all about calories in vs out!

You take in additional fats like olive oil (don't cook it!), coconut oil, flax+fish oil, any of the omega 3s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Avocados and nuts are another great source. Heavy cream works as well. Try to stay organic too, especially with peanut butter. 

The bb.com keto section is about as good as it gets; it's very accurate and the most informative for the diet.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SQOATZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sometimes I would wrap lettuce around a bunch of bacon and cheese and eat it like a burrito  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



mmm speaking of... I just had 2 of those yuuuuummmmy I want more lol


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

ya i'm jelly, all i had was some whey protein with dextrose and aminos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

haha  go eat a lettuce wrap mmmm lettuce wrap   I think I counter acted the goodness of the wrap with my third glass of alcohol :X  lmao


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my, i'm about to go out and have some drinks myself! w00t finals are over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can actually turn alcohol into a fat burner! I do it whenever I'm cutting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, a glass of vodka before you go to bed makes you look extra lean if you're going to the beach or a pool party the next day!

Edit: inb4 cool story bro


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

no way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

So what you gotta do is nom on some chicken and greens the day prior to the night of drinking. Stay away from carbs, since alcohol calories put themselves priority to burn, any calories from carbs you eat will be stored as fat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, drink strong alcoholic drinks (takes longer to drink) or just straight shots!  



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

I think you're just trying to get me drunk....  LOL


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

uh oh...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL  you get good and drunk tonight or what


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a few drinks then dipped out early, going out of town to take care of some stuff in a couple hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

in a couple hours  its friggin late


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahh the night is young, it's like a 6hr drive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be gone for a couple days though!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

omg lol  ....  vegas?  haha


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

god no, i just got back from vegas...barely. i've been there way too much the past 2 months, like 4 times.. it's a love hate relationship.

i'm going up with a couple friends and my sister to figure out where were putting our houses lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

oooo I see...sadly I haven't been to Vegas :X  and I'm so close too


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

*WHAT?! How is that possible...  *it seems like i'm in vegas and LA all the time.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

haha i....dont...know.....  D:   I have a friend that lives there too


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

*but, but...*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

haha


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm bringing a fake mustache on this trip


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

haha   what for


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

Will provide some lulz for me


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh?  Like this?


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

Just like that, but with my business attire on...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, that hair is amazing, great look for you


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

i really let myself go


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe you should stop eating carbs and peanut mms


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

LMAO!
 



> Originally Posted by *SQOATZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uh oh...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

You guys fell so totally off topic. 







 You have pictures.  I have smileys.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

hehe yeah I guess we're meme nerds


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

*Meme* definition, a cultural item that is transmitted by repetition in a manner analogous to the biological transmission of genes.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

I present to you.....Memes   http://memebase.com/


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Gah, damn work block.... maybe from home.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2nd Love (Aug 15, 2011)

hahaha wow, you all took this to a whole new level!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

lol :X


----------

